# Suche jemanden für Programmierung  Beckhoff - CoDeSys (Privat)



## Hohe (17 April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
suche jemanden der mir Hilft meine Steuerung zu Programmieren, ich würde auch alles was geht selber machen!

Die Steuerung ist schon aufgebaut und nun muss nur noch alles Programmiert werden... 

Habe einmal ein paar PDF angehängt das man sieht wie die Steuerung circa aussehen sollte.

Grüße Thomas

Anhang anzeigen Visualisierung.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Programm PLAN.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Bestückungsplan.pdf


----------



## Controllfreak (18 April 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

das sind schon einmal sehr gut vorbereitet aus. In welcher Region lebst Du denn?

Gruß

controllfreak


----------



## Hohe (18 April 2012)

Leider komme ich aus Österreich, dass ist ziemlich weit weg!  

Vl könnte man es so übers Internet machen?

LG Thomas


----------



## cas (19 April 2012)

Gbt es da eine Aufwandsentschädigung ?

MfG CAS


----------



## Hohe (19 April 2012)

Natürlich würde ich für die Programmierung und die Erklärung auch eine Entschädigung zahlen, ist doch klar! 

LG


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2012)

Hohe schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> .....
> Grüße Thomas
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich mal - perfekte Vorbereitung!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Hohe (19 April 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal - perfekte Vorbereitung!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank



Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Umsätzung ;D

LG Thomas


----------



## Hohe (11 September 2012)

Suche noch immer jemanden der für mich das Programmieren könnte? Zahle auch den Aufwand!
Würde mich freuen das Projekt bald zu einen Ende zu bringen, der Schaltkasten steht schon fertiger Zuhaus 

LG Thomas


----------



## GLT (20 September 2012)

Wär es ne Wago hätten wir drüber reden können u. ne TwinCat liegt bei mir nicht auf.


----------



## HomeControl (6 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

habe das ganze gestern abend gefunden und mußte mich erst mal anmelden. Schaue mir das ganze mal an.
Bin immer Interressiert an sowas.

LG Christoph


----------



## -ASDF- (12 Oktober 2012)

@Hohe hast ne PM von mir.


----------

